# Hey William the 2450 expert



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Hay were is the best place to get parts for my 2450 ie scraper bar paddles. I did see a kit on ebay for $39.99 but I can't see that it is oem parts. most others on ebat are $49 and up.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i got some paddles off ebay for the ccr2000 that are not oem. the paddles seem slightly longer than the oem paddles i put on the 2450 ( both machines use the same paddles and scraper bar ) and they make some noise so after that experiance i look for oem when i shop on ebay regardless to who i buy from. repair clinic.com isn't very far from my house so most times i just make a quick trip there for parts


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Why not just ask the seller if it's a Toro part ??


----------

